# Landmaschinenkauf



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich habe in einem Anzeigenforum ein Angebot für einen Claas Ranger 920 gelesen, Standort Graz / Steiermark für 4700 € ein echtes Schnäpchen.
Ich habe dem Anbieter eine EMail geschrieben der angegeben hat durch eine Niederlassungsauflösung oder ähnliches werde das Gerät verbillgt abgegeben. Der Standort ist allerdings Spanien?
Nach einer kurzen Recherche fand ich diese Firma im Internet.
Was allerdings seltsam ist, der angebliche Verkäufer arbeitet mit einer mail Adresse eines großen Anbieters.
Nach weiteren Rückfragen wurde mir gesagt ich solle meine Adresse und einen Scan meines Ausweises schicken um den Verkauf einzuleiten.
Habe ich nicht gemacht.

Hat schon einmal jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder ist jemanden eine Masche bekannt bei der gezielt Ausweisdaten gesammelt werden?

mfg


----------



## Schorchgrinder (14 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*

Nunja mir ist bekannt das solche Daten, gerne für Betrugszwecke eingesetzt werden.
Und in deinem Fall würde ich sagen "Finger weg".



Mfg

Schorchgrinder


----------



## 3113 (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*

Das läuft vermutlich auf den "Vorschuss-Betrug" hinaus.
Der Anbieter gibt sich als äußerst seriös und wenn er Deine
Daten hat, bekommst Du sogar einen Kaufvertrag usw. zugesandt.
Vermutlich Lieferung auf den Hof und Bezahlung bei Lieferung?
Du sollst zunächst einmal die Frachtkosten oder Schmiergelder oder
irgendwelche Steuern überweisen, dann wird die Maschine versandfertig gemacht. 
Aber den Claas wirst Du vermutlich nie erhalten.

Finger weg!

Gruss
3113


----------



## Eniac (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe in einem Anzeigenforum ein Angebot für einen Claas Ranger 920 gelesen, Standort Graz / Steiermark für 4700 € ein echtes Schnäpchen.



Wenn das Angebot zu gut klingt um wahr zu sein dann ist es auch nicht wahr. Der falsche Trecker stammt von der rumänischen Internet-Mafia, die ansonsten die grossen Automobilplattformen mit fake-Angeboten überschwemmt.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach einer kurzen Recherche fand ich diese Firma im Internet.



Ist sie hierunter zu finden? - Fake Landmaschinen



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach weiteren Rückfragen wurde mir gesagt ich solle meine Adresse und einen Scan meines Ausweises schicken um den Verkauf einzuleiten.
> Habe ich nicht gemacht.



Sehr gut. Es hätte ansonsten die Gefahr bestanden, dass Dein Ausweis beim nächsten Betrug verwendet worden wäre.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*

Hallo,

ich bin es nocheinmal. Leider ist meine Adresse bereits bei den Betrügern bekannt.
Muss ich etwas befürchten? Mitlerweile bekam ich eine neue Nachricht ich muss bei Erhalt eines Vertrags die Bezahlung leisten?

Wie würdet Ihr weiterhin vorgehen?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*

Nun, im Moment ist ja wohl noch kein Vertrag geschlossen, also keine Pflicht vorhanden, irgendetwas zu tun.

Wenn die nerven sollten, würde ich einen Anwalt oder die VZ einschalten.

Ansonsten: Einfach auf sich beruhen lassen.


----------



## Eniac (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin es nocheinmal. Leider ist meine Adresse bereits bei den Betrügern bekannt.
> Muss ich etwas befürchten?



Erfahrungsgemäss nicht. Es kann allerdings sein, dass die Gangster noch eine Zeitlang per email nerven.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mitlerweile bekam ich eine neue Nachricht ich muss bei Erhalt eines Vertrags die Bezahlung leisten?



Da es sich offensichtlich um einen Betrugsversuch handelt selbstverständlich nicht.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie würdet Ihr weiterhin vorgehen?



Jeglichen Kontakt abbrechen, auf emails und/oder Anrufe nicht mehr reagieren.

Wie lautet denn die Webseite der Betrüger? Ich würde sie gerne in die aa419-Datenbank einpflegen.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*

Hallo,

leider kann ich keine Webseite anmelden. Die Betrüger missbrauchen scheinbar die Identität eines Spanischen Landmaschinenhändlers namens Evelio Suero S.A. 
Auf Rückfrage bei diesem Händler ist diesem natürlich kein derartiger Vorgang bekannt.

Der oder die Betrüger melden sich mit folgender EMail Adresse : [email protected] als ein gewisser Laurentiu Fanache.

Also an alle die das Lesen. Das ist kein gutes Geschäft


----------



## Eniac (15 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider kann ich keine Webseite anmelden.



Wie bist Du denn überhaupt auf den falschen Trecker gestossen? War der in ebay drin?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der oder die Betrüger melden sich mit folgender EMail Adresse : [email protected] als ein gewisser Laurentiu Fanache.



gmail-Addressen sind nicht nachverfolgbar, da kann man sich den Gang zur Polizei gleich schenken.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also an alle die das Lesen. Das ist kein gutes Geschäft



Für die Gangster allerdings schon, schau Dir mal das DEUTSCHE WELLE VIDEO an.


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (16 August 2009)

*AW: Landmaschinenkauf*

Ich habe den vlad am Haken.


> Sehr geehrter Käufer,
> 
> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie an einer von unserern Maschinen Interesse haben.
> Wir bemühen uns, alle Anfragen schnellstmöglich zu beantworten.
> ...



Schreibt ein erstaunlich gutes Deutsch, der Romo. Na, den werde ich mir mal zur Brust nehmen.


Eniac


----------

